

How to charge $200 for an external hard drive - RKoutnik
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/your-own-secured-pocket-server--2

======
usernew1817
but those royalty free images look so convincing...

------
chronial
I'd rather say: get a 2TB hard drive for 50 USD ^^

